# small Community tank 30 gallon



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I need some ideas, I want a nice colorful community of non-agressive fish for a new tank I have, I would like to get a nice group of active fish. I ripped a hole in my wall for my basement bar and I built a hole that will fit perfect for my fish tank, it will look pimp with the right fish setup and colors, hook me up with some ideas guys, I will upload the pics upon completion later this week.

Thanks.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

african cichlids. but can get aggressive if not done right.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

ty. said:


> african cichlids. but can get aggressive if not done right.
> [snapback]862868[/snapback]​


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well if u want a nice community tank make it highly planted with barbs,pattys,tetra's and other fish


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

pair of angels with smaller community fish


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Barbs, Danios, Tetras, Otos, Cories, other loaches.

Are go totally different with African Cichlids.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some cool fish here

how bout some rams, they got lots of color too


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

User said:


> Barbs, Danios, Tetras, Otos, Cories, other loaches.
> 
> [snapback]863016[/snapback]​


Add some neons.....


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

discus?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful discus tank you have there. I believe 30g is a little small to hold discus.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

true,that would be great for a mated pair though. how about 1 w/ a few rams, zebra plecs, maybe a mango or gold nugget,some cardinals?...or some kinda south american set-up?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Add some neons.....
> [snapback]863110[/snapback]​


and fancy guppies


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> and fancy guppies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FG are $5.99 each at my LFS, totally crazy.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ just buy a couple, they multiply on their own, my GF's sister bought 4 and now there is 18


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Add some feeder goldfish. I know the suggestion of goldfish might suck, but hey their pretty cool fish once they reach certain sizes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you want something simple and easy to maintain, I would go to the LFS and look at all the different types of tetras they have. The nice thing about tetras is they come in various shapes and sizes and don't usually get too big, so over stocking a little isn't too much of an issue.

My personal favourite tetra is the cardinal. Lots of red on that sucker. Neons are basically cardinal wannabes.

Do something like 15-20 of one tetra and 15-20 of the other. You'll get some awesome shoaling going on. And in terms of tank set up, leave a lot of open space in the middle so you can enjoy the fish. Make sure the current isn't too harsh, so this way they swim around more... The more tetras you put in, the happier you'll be.

Alternatively, you can go the guppy route. When picking them up though make sure to always have a ratio of about 3-1 in terms of females to males. Because otherwise the females will just be harassed too much. Alternatively you can do a tank of ONLY male guppies. Some aggression issues at times, but whatever, it's nice. Downfall is that you won't ever produce any babies... If you do a female/male mix then provide some thick plants for the babies to hide in. Because you WILL have babies.

Another really nice fish is the platy. You can get these in a really deep red and they're just beautiful. If going this route I recommend either a black gravel or a green gravel, because their color will simply POP against it. Again be weary of male/female rations. I would always keep it 2-1. The nice part about platies, unlike fancy guppies, is that the females are just as nice.

You could always do a nice little convict set up as well. Convicts are pretty easy to keep and if you get a pair, you could house them in there easily. Then toss in a few dithers for some action. I recommend long-finned danios. They're nice to look at and quick enough to escape the convicts. Plus it adds a nice amount of action to the tank.

Swordtails are also very nice fish. The males are gorgeous and the females can have a really nice orange to them if you pick carefully. Also, there's some type of swordtail that I had that was black. Sounds boring, but with a nice bright gravel it could look pretty cool. (I think it's a swordtail. I could be wrong. Mine was a female that I bought on a whim one day in the shop because she looked interesting.)

Another thing you could do is FEMALE bettas. Male bettas obviously cannot live together. But female bettas are capable of having beautiful colours to them. And you could have a decent amount in a tank of 30 gallons. Plus they're very personable fish. Fun to feed, etc. I love female bettas and think they're highly underrated. You could do a very nice red/white/blue combo of females for an American theme if you wanted, heh. I had female bettas in a 29 gallon community tank with other fish and they did very well. They're quite active, but in a slow and tranquil manner. No one else in the tank bothered them - including the beefy and bitchy female swordtails. Don't mix them with any fast moving fin nippers though. That would be cruel.

Those are just my suggestions off the top of my head... There's a ton more out there. I would just go to the LFS, take a gander at what's there, see what you like, then do a little research to see if it's a compatible mix.


----------

